# Adapter that will transform your HF lathe



## jerryo

Thanks for the review Dave. I also have a HF lathe and was wondering if i could buy replacment parts for it.
dave what model do you have? I have the 40 inch one. Jerry


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks for the review David


----------



## davidmicraig

I have the 45276. Which is the 40 inch model. This particular model has a proprietary 3/4 10TPI headstock which makes it impossible to use 3rd party chucks on. Until I found this adapter. It has really helped me turn a lathe that was close to useless to a pretty decent lathe for small projects.

A couple things I can add. I weighted the HF lathe stand with plywood and cinderblocks. This has helped keep it solid to the floor. You will need to elevate the tailstock about 1/4 inch in order to center it on anything attached to the adapter due to the increased size. I shim mine with hardwood.


----------



## WoodArtbyJR

David, I know this blog is almost a year old but wanted to insert my 2 cents. I also bought an adapter from PSI when my craftsman lath went TU and replaced it with a Grizzly. All the chucks were for a craftsman and didn't fit my Grizzly. PSI to the rescue. I also did my research on Amazon and also found it to be cheaper that way. Whenever I purchase something online I always check and compare Amazon. I have to look at the free shipping but also add in the tax as Amazon is a WA company and charges me sales tax, but in the long run Amazon is usually a better deal.

Jim


----------



## Edwardnorton

I just happened across this while doing a search and although a bit behind |I want to say thanks for the info!


----------

